# DVD to pendrive



## Officer E (Dec 18, 2009)

I would like to be able to watch purchased DVDs on my netbook. Is it possible to save DVDs onto a pendrive through my main computer. I have no idea how to do this and I am not very technical. Please can someone help.
Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It can be done but falls into a grey area. Also the netbook may not have the umph to handle the files.


----------

